# Import Restrictions to Southern Ireland



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

We are travelling from Pembroke to Rosslare in a couple of weeks and wonder if anyone has any information on what we are prohibited from bringing in. I have heard that Meat and Poultry are not allowed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rs123123 said:


> We are travelling from Pembroke to Rosslare in a couple of weeks and wonder if anyone has any information on what we are prohibited from bringing in. I have heard that Meat and Poultry are not allowed.


Is that fresh meat only, or does it apply to corned beef as well?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

I dont think anyone will check what is in your fridge, Unless you are planning to bring a cow and a few hens then someone might ask questions.

Hope you have a great time over here, just ask if you need info. about campsites etc.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The only thing not to import is your Diesel, arrive with a near empty tank and leave with a full one and your savings could cover the cost of all Guinness consumed while here.


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> The only thing not to import is your Diesel, arrive with a near empty tank and leave with a full one and your savings could cover the cost of all Guinness consumed while here.


Thanks for that tip re the diesel and the Guiness!! What do you think are the possibilities of stopping overnight in pub car parks?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Usually no problem staying in pub car parks, particularly if you leave a few Euro behind the bar if you know what I mean. I would be careful about location, nothing sinister, but some can be quite noisy late at night, particularly in urban areas. Check out the RoI in the database, there are some well tried locations for overnight stops in it.

Colin


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> Usually no problem staying in pub car parks, particularly if you leave a few Euro behind the bar if you know what I mean. I would be careful about location, nothing sinister, but some can be quite noisy late at night, particularly in urban areas. Check out the RoI in the database, there are some well tried locations for overnight stops in it.
> 
> Colin


Great info but I seem to be a bit dense today - what is the RoI in the database please? While I am in the mood for questions have you any idea what range of prices to expect to pay for table wine? Need to decide how much to bring when we're not in a pub car park!
Richard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Republic of Ireland?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look here www.aldi.ie Aldi have a decent selection of wines and you can gauge the prices nationwide from their prices. There isn.t much between them and Tesco, Dunnes, SuperValu, etc. etc.

Colin


----------

